# Red Maple



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Had to cut a large Red Maple down, about a foot at the base (bad shape) and the rest is about 10"-7" about 8 pieces. 
Looks like a real tight grain.
Anyone have a use for it.

Located in Pasadena


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Should make some nice vessels for a turner


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

If no one wants some all will go to the brush pile to start the rotting process.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe no one has jumped on this yet....beautiful wood just waiting to find a home to become something special.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh well, wife wants them gone soon.


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

cubera said:


> Oh well, wife wants them gone soon.


Is that wood still available?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

What shape is it In? Short stumps or a long log? Can I load by hand?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Most pieces are about 2' long, some a little shorter, some a little longer.


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

New here and trying to figure out how to send you a pm. I'll try to get out that way this weekend.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Gone


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------

